# Window within window



## jerrycurl (Jan 5, 2005)

I would like to be able to have live TV rendered in a small window while watching a TIVO'd show. 

i.e. Watch a recording of the Soprano's with the 5 O'clock news playing in a small transparent window. If I saw an interesting story on the news then I could pause TV and turn the sound on for the live show with a 10-15 second reverse. 

Now that would change the way I watch TV


----------



## ChrisLuce (Nov 20, 2003)

Hmmm, now that would be interesting.


----------



## moburg (Sep 18, 2002)

Or a normal picture in picture for DirecTiVo, which has two receivers built in.


----------



## NewYorkLaw (Dec 9, 2005)

jerrycurl said:


> I would like to be able to have live TV rendered in a small window while watching a TIVO'd show.
> 
> i.e. Watch a recording of the Soprano's with the 5 O'clock news playing in a small transparent window. If I saw an interesting story on the news then I could pause TV and turn the sound on for the live show with a 10-15 second reverse.
> 
> Now that would change the way I watch TV


I was about to make this same suggestion and see you beat me. This would be a great feature!
Pete


----------

